

Boost VC Welcomes Bitcoin - Sindrome
http://adamdraper.com/post/44563343164/boost-vc-welcomes-bitcoin

======
Sindrome
Boost (<http://www.boost.vc>) is getting ready to incubate their 2nd class
this Summer. For this class hey have a strong preference for accepting
companies revolving around Bitcoins.

